# trouble with list



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm having some trouble with my fish list for my 112 gallon tank. After adding the foxface I noticed all of the yellow and black in my tank and it really needs some more color. Here is my list below and as you can see a lot of those fish have the same colors. Do you have any suggestions for fish that will add a nice variation of color, but still mix nicely?

2 Clarkiis (currently in small tank)
2 Firefish (currently in small tank)
1 Foxface
1 Twelve-Line Wrasse
1 Yellow Watchman Goby
1Yellow Tang
2 Neon Goby
1 Tiger Pistol Shrimp
100 Mixed Snails
25 Scarlet Leg Hermits (Not Red Leg)
2 Skunk cleaners
1 Blood Red Shrimp (Currently in small tank)
1 Orange Linkia Star (Currently in small tank)
2 Sand Sifting Stafish
1 Sea Cucumber (not sure what kind)

I was thinking about booting the yellow tang and adding a blue one.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm... maybe a black capped basslet would do you good. Relative to the royal gramma, same temperment and disposition. Great fish! 

Green Clown gobies are also an option. 

If its not a reef tank maybe a coral beauty or flame angel could be an option.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i would love to do some angels, but it is a reef tank.

I think i heard somewhere that clown gobys may eat some coral, do you know?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i wouldnt do 2 cleaner (neon) gobies, i believe they will fight. a royal gramma would work great. a blue or purple tang in place of the yellow one. ditch the twelve line wrasse, look into fairy or flasher wrasses. some great colors on those guys. angels are hit and miss with reefs, i have a cherub in mine thats great. and i know alot of other members have angels that arent problems. jawfish have some good color. those are some suggestions.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Neon gobies should be fine as a pair.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Neon gobies should be fine as a pair.


from what ive read, they are only good as actual pairs. if you just by two, they will fight. you have to find a mated pair, of course, this is just reading, so who konws.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had pairs and trios of neon gobies in 40g and 90g tanks with no problems - don't think it would be bad in a 112g tank.

How about going with a purple tang over the yellow tang ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yea, Go with a Purple Tang!!!! I have one I'll sell you for half the retail price! $50!

Damn mean fish! Attacks my wife when she has her hand in the tank for anything and has murdered one fish and tried to murder another! I got the 2nd one out in time!

My point is seriously NOT to get a purple tang unless you have a mildly aggressive tank and it would be the very last fish ever added because they are known to be the meanest tangs. Pretty, But Mean!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

how about a powder blue tang?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Bear said:


> how about a powder blue tang?



Delicate, Non aggresive for the most part. Hard to get eating at first. Pretty fish.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

yellow tang and foxface wont go together well, yellowtangs hate yellow fish and will eventually kill the fox if not just make it hide all the time.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Foxface are very nice peaceful fish, but venomous.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Powderblues have tons of personality.
When i had mine it ate fine and had no troubles
a little aggressive to the other tang(Probly because they were both in a 55):chair: 

My coral beauty currently in my 55 reef hasnt touched a coral once
very pretty fish.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool, well as of now I have the foxface, he may be venomous, but he is by far a scardy cat . He freaks out if you get too close to the glass, but other than that he seems pretty active and gets along with the others. I have made a change to the list though:
here


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Awsome! 
but i would get twice as many snails and forget the crabs. 
IRNO (in reef necks opinion) crabs are EVIL, and I have since put all of mine in the fuge because of the harrasing of my clam.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

as fas as the foxface being venomous dont worry its gotta be damb near impossible to poke yourself on a fish thats scared of anything that moves,plus i had a large domino damsil and yellowtang that charged mine non stop and never cared one bit about the spines,and for crabs emerals do a good job cleaning but others dont do much except look cool,so if you buy them do it because you like crabs not for thier cleaning skills,thier are much better choices than crabs.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the twelve line wrasse has been changed back to the six line and he is already in the tank. His name is Stewart. I will take pics of the new stock, when I get back from Utah on friday


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> IRNO (in reef necks opinion)



LMAO, I love the new acronym!  I feel honored! :lol:  :fish:


----------



## ReefNeckWidow (Feb 2, 2006)

i have crabs said:


> yellow tang and foxface wont go together well, yellowtangs hate yellow fish and will eventually kill the fox if not just make it hide all the time.


Yellow tangs don't hate all yellow fish. I have a yellow tang and a 3 inch pure Yellow Damsel in the same tank. Quite often you will find them hanging out together in the same cave.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Damsels are pretty aggressive so they can hold their own against a tang.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Id have to agree... generally fox face and yellow tangs should not be combined


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

well, the tank is pretty much full with fish

1 green clown goby
2 clarkii
2 firefish
1 foxface
1 powder blue tang
4 chromis
1 six line wrasse

thanks for all the help and suggestions


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

pics needed.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Fishnewb1 said:


> pics needed.


I second that.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

as soon as I can. I have been promising them in my journal too, but I just cant bring myself to take any with all of these stupid diatoms, my cleaning kit and snails are coming tomorrow, hopefully then I will be able to


----------



## fishkeeper1289 (Feb 20, 2007)

have u tryed a royal gramma or a orange spotted shrimp goby, blue tang thows should give some good colors.


----------

